# MrExcel MVP?



## hatman (Aug 4, 2006)

Just curious.  I have noticed certain people with the MrExcel MVP designation adjacent to their avatar where most of us are simply Board Regulars.  What have they (or YOU as the case be) done to gain that recognition?

I assume that the stars adjacent to the avatar are indicative of number of posts... one star per thousand posts?


----------



## starl (Aug 4, 2006)

MrExcel MVPs are members who have proven to be polite, helpful and knowledgeable (Expert skill in all areas not required). The number of posts doesn't have much to do with it - it's the *quality* of the posts.


----------



## hatman (Aug 4, 2006)

Ahh.  I wondered about that.  Thanx.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 4, 2006)

> MrExcel MVPs are members who have proven to be polite, helpful and knowledgeable (Expert skill in all areas not required). The number of posts doesn't have much to do with it - it's the *quality* of the posts.
> -starl



Hogwash.  It's a beauty contest.  Erik's DRAFT movement is actually linked to this.  But since we're all geeks, if you're a guy and you're too good-lookin' we don't let you in.   Only other nerds or hotties like Tracy and Kristy.  :wink:


----------



## starl (Aug 4, 2006)

*rofl*
now - that's assuming I'm a girl! 
can you prove it???


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

> *rofl*
> now - that's assuming I'm a girl!
> can you prove it???



If are one of those poor men whose parents gave him a girl's name, I feel badly for you.

In my world, names like Tracy, Mandy and Marion should only be given to girls. Bernie, Joe, and Bobby are boys names.  I told my wife before we even started trying to get pregnant that, not only would there be no gender-confused names, but there would also be no gender-neutral names like Pat or Erin (Aaron).

Of course, there are worse combinations... like a girl I went to college with named Velvet Lipps... or a student I tutored named Eileen Dover.... or the kid from a rival high-school that I played chess against named Justin Casey.  

Our daughter is Madeleine Elizabeth... a son would have been Liam Anthony.  Of course, my daughter's initials are MES, but according to a new study, previous fndings that positive initials haelp you live longer have been overturned.  On the other hand, she is just getting to the age where everything she does turns into a MESs...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2006)

> Hogwash. It's a beauty contest. Erik's DRAFT movement is actually linked to this. But since we're all geeks, if you're a guy and you're too good-lookin' we don't let you in.



Hey Greg that's funny 'cos I thought it was an *age* thing and that only crusty old geezers got to apply (Tracy and Kristy being the exceptions that prove the rule)


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 7, 2006)

> ...now - that's assuming I'm a girl!
> can you prove it???
> -starl


He11 yeah!  You forget about that smokin' pic of you in Colo's Cell-Masters bio? woohoo   <hr />

Richard -- have you seen "baby-face" Oliver's pics?  C'mon, the kid's like what sixteen?  'course he got in early so we're trying to ugly him up by getting him in drunken midnight brawls in the streets of Minneapolis.  But don't tell nobody ~ 'cause it's a secret (and it's working!)


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

Is THIS the Tracy in question?  If you are claiming that you not female, then you are an awfully pretty man <|;O)


----------



## onlyadrafter (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello,



> told my wife before we even started trying to get pregnant



haven't you decided which one yet, or is it you just don't know?


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We finally decided that it would be best if my wife were the one to get pregnant.  It turns out that it was a good decision because as she put on weight she looked more attractive, while I would just look uglier if I ever put on weight like that.


----------



## starl (Aug 7, 2006)

> Is THIS the Tracy in question?  If you are claiming that you not female, then you are an awfully pretty man <|;O)



Fine, fine, you caught me.


----------



## NateO (Aug 7, 2006)

> ...now - that's assuming I'm a girl!
> 
> can you prove it???


Yes, yes I can.  

In addition to the CM entry, you've been caught on a Podcast:

http://www.podcastdirectory.com/podshows/396730

And another photo:

http://www.mrexcel.com/tip127.shtml

As for the original question, hmm, not sure how I ended up being branded as such...


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

Tracy: do you feel like you are being stalked yet?


----------



## NateO (Aug 7, 2006)

Whoa, hold the phone. I was invited on that trip, man. :wink:


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, I guess I missed that  ... must be because you look taller in your Avatar photo.  

Previous comment retracted.


----------



## starl (Aug 7, 2006)

getting a little paranoid, yes


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2006)

Deleting comments is usually a bad idea because then late visitors can't titillate themselves at somebody else's humiliation and embarrassment.

So go on Paul, what did you say about the boy Oliver?


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 7, 2006)

> Deleting comments is usually a bad idea because then late visitors can't titillate themselves at somebody else's humiliation and embarrassment.
> 
> So go on Paul, what did you say about the boy Oliver?



He didn't delete it. It's right there in plain view: fourth post down this page


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

I didn't delete, only retracted... my statement is as posted a few posts back... not realizing that Nate was in the picture that he posted of Tracy, I simply thought it was WEIRD for him to be able to come up with two instances of photographic/video evidence that Tracy is indeed female.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 7, 2006)

> I simply thought it was WEIRD for him to be able to come up with two instances of photographic/video evidence that Tracy is indeed female.



On top of that, he's an eye-witness


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah indeed - now I understand! - I shall have to delete _my_ earlier comment so that I can avoid being the object of ridicule 

Kristy, hasn't that cat got to the end of the toilet roll yet?


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope. It's a new jimongous-sized roll. Buying wholesale/in bulk, and whatnot


----------



## hatman (Aug 7, 2006)

> > I simply thought it was WEIRD for him to be able to come up with two instances of photographic/video evidence that Tracy is indeed female.
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that, he's an eye-witness



And that is why I retracted my statement... though how I could be expected to recognize him from his mug-shot I'll never know.


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 8, 2006)

> It's a new jimongous-sized roll. Buying wholesale/in bulk, and whatnot
> -von pookie


Could you please indicate _where_ you are able to buy such long-lasting rolls of TP?!  Around our house it seems like we go through a dozen "double rolls" every durned week.  I finally got fed up with always being down to the last roll in the house and bought 36 "double" rolls last weekend.

<hr />
Paul,

Personally, I rather suspect you voted that it be your wife doing the pregnant thing just 'cause chain mail ain't all that stretchy and you wouldn't be able to play dress up.  Now in my case, were I to put pics of my wife that far along on our website and then furthermore, to post links to them in a forum? Chail mail wouldn't be enough; I'd be shopping for plate armor.


----------



## hatman (Aug 8, 2006)

> <hr />
> Paul,
> 
> Personally, I rather suspect you voted that it be your wife doing the pregnant thing just 'cause chain mail ain't all that stretchy and you wouldn't be able to play dress up.



You would be surprised at how well certain weaves will conform to people of various sizes.  I have one hauberk that will fit an 8 year old (it hangs down almost to the floor, but is form fitting) or a 350 pound adult (okay, more like a half-shirt, but he was able to get it over his shoulders) or anything in between.   



> Now in my case, were I to put pics of my wife that far along on our website and then furthermore, to post links to them in a forum? Chail mail wouldn't be enough; I'd be shopping for plate armor.



What she doesn;t know won't hurt me  :wink: 

Seriously, it was HER idea to post pix of her on the site every month or so, starting when she was first showing... mostly for family and friends who aren't in the area.  Now that she is no longer pregnant, she finally realizes just how radiant she looked, even though she didn't feel all that attractive at the time.

And trust me, if she ever chose to be mad at me, plate maille wouldn't be enough... she would be able to find the ****** and exploit them anyway.  Better defense is mobility: if she can't catch me, she can't hurt me.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

Greg,

it wasn't you who went off-topic this time 
cheers to all!
Erik


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 8, 2006)

Hiya Erik,

I resent the heck outta that.    *I most certainly am the one who pushed this thread off topic!!!*  This thread was done @ post # 3.  So I figured I would stumble up to this lounge table and park myself uninvited at the table, order a drink and change the subject!

_[muttering into glass of beer]...tellin' me I don't know how to disrupt a thread...of all the nerve!...where the h*** is that waitress with my buffalo wings?..._


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

```
'Option Explicate

Sub offtopic()
MsgBox IIf(GregTruby = goingofftopic, "Nevermind :-)", "Sorry missed that one :-("), Greg, Truby
End Sub
```


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 8, 2006)

> 'Option Explicate
> 
> Sub offtopic() ...
> -e.v.g



Erik -- was that a true stroke of genius?  'Option *Explicate*... "explicate" having a definition of "to develop the implications of: analyze logically". In otherwords your subroutine is meant to be a logical analysis of my skills at diverting threads into new courses?  Or was "explicate" just a serendipitous typographical error?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

> > 'Option Explicate
> >
> > Sub offtopic() ...
> > -e.v.g
> ...



that would be a long typo   
how many times did we typo option explicit ?
(before discovering that you can put that by changing your options)
it just takes 2 seconds
and da ya know how far the "i" is from the "a" on my keyboard ?


> a z e r t y u i



The words I'm using may be wrong, but typos ?    :wink: 

"serpentipitous" is not in my dictionnary, sorry


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 8, 2006)

"Serpentipitous" isn't in my dictionary either  "Serpentine" yes, but "serpentipitous", no.  _"Serendipitous"_ comes from "serendipity".  In addition to being the title of a passable romantic comedy starring John Cusack and Kate Beckinsale,  "serendipity" basically means to be have had a bit of good luck at something.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 8, 2006)

couldn't get enough today

```
'Option Explicit

Sub greg_is()
q = "quot p tnepreq uo yod la pxey tq l garf layrepuq"
    With Application
    For i = 5 To 0 Step -1
    greg = greg & truby & .Substitute(.Substitute(.Substitute(StrReverse(Mid(q, i * 8 + 1, 8)), "q", "s"), "y", "c"), " ", "i")
    Next i
    End With
MsgBox IIf(Right(greg, truby) = "s", gregtruby, Right(greg, Len(greg))), 48, Right(greg, 14)
End Sub
```


----------



## hatman (Aug 8, 2006)

So Erik, I think that might be a longer word than Floccipaucinhilipilification, which as everyone knows means "The act or habit of describing or regarding something as worthless".  But I haven't been able to find a reference to supercalifragilisticexpialidociousipity, even at the Phrontistery.  Check it out, they have all sorts of really rare words there... though not serendipity: probably too common.

By the way Greg, since the John Cusack movie bears a striking resemblance to the relationship my wife and I have had over the last 20 years or so, I tend to think the movie was a little bit more than "Passable".


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2006)

Paul,

I've been a John Cusack fan since One Crazy Summer. So, personally, I rather enjoyed the film.  Trying to be objective about it; it's not going to make the AFI's list of 100 greatest films or anything.  Though, in truth, just the concept of an average-looking schmoe like Cusack having to pick between Kate Beckinsale and Bridget Moynahan - the very idea of vicariously living such an experience through film - is enough to score some points with a lot of guys...Bridget..no..Kate..no..Bridget..no..


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 9, 2006)

I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

> I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!



HA HA HA


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2006)

For those unwashed heathens that are not familiar with Mr. Cusack's long film career.


----------



## lenze (Aug 9, 2006)

> For those unwashed heathens that are not familiar with Mr. Cusack's long film career.



I particularly liked _The Grifters_, although Annette Bening may have influenced me.

lenze


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2006)

I've never managed to see the entire film (_The Grifters_) only bits and pieces surfing into it on cable every couple of years.  One of my faves is _Grosse Pointe Blank._


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Greg, you may be interested in this 
http://www.thesneeze.com/mt-archives/cat_better_off_dead_tribute.php


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

> > For those unwashed heathens that are not familiar with Mr. Cusack's long film career.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The list could go on and one... I mean the man has been in a number of movies.

How about Hot Pursuit?
Or Fat Man and Little Boy
How about Being John Malkovich?


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

OKay, the real question here is what is the SHORTEST connection between Kevin Bacon and John Cusack?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 9, 2006)

I LOVED One Crazy Summer - especially the opening cartoon sequence with the bunnies getting slaughtered.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 9, 2006)

> OKay, the real question here is what is the SHORTEST connection between Kevin Bacon and John Cusack?


Let's see what we can find with Bacon's IMDB listing...

Ok, here's one:

Cusack was in "Sixteen Candles" with Anthony Michael Hall
Anthony Michael Hall was in something called "Six Degrees of Separation" with Donald Sutherland
Donald Sutherland was in "Animal House" with Kevin Bacon.

Ta-daaaaa.


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

Good One Von Pookie... and quicker than I expected... but how about:

1. Cusack was in Stand By Me with Keifer Sutherland
2. Keifer Sutherland was in A Few Good Men with Kevin Bacon

I don't suppose we can count the fact that Cusack was OFFERED a part in Apollo 13, which had Kevin Bacon in it?


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Aug 9, 2006)

Actually, I think Cusack has a Bacon number of 2.


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 9, 2006)

Oooh, that's even better. I've never seen "A Few Good Men" (and have no intention of ever (willingly) doing so). No idea who's in it.

HI MARK!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi VP,

My Cusack - Bacon was:

1.  John Cusack One Crazy Summer with Mark Metcalf
2.  Mark Metcalf Animal House with Kevin Bacon

I've always thought that IMDB should have the ability to cross reference actors.  Like how many films have certain actor combinations been in together?


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 9, 2006)

It does:<ul>[*] http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0560793/ [*]
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0435578/[/list]


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

> Hi VP,
> 
> My Cusack - Bacon was:
> 
> ...



That's EXCELLENT!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 9, 2006)

> OKay, the real question here is what is the SHORTEST connection between Kevin Bacon and John Cusack?


This is an EXCELforum and requires only Excel-solutions   


```
'Option Bacon

Sub connect()
'SHORTEST connection Kevin Bacon / John Cusack

thisName = "Kevin Bacon"
c = "132223331211-1014-578-35-51-182123"

    For l = 1 To 11
    newName = newName & Chr(Asc(Mid(thisName, l, 1)) - Mid(c, pc + 12, Mid(c, l, 1)))
    pc = pc + Mid(c, l, 1) * 1
    Next
    
MsgBox newName, , thisName

End Sub
```


----------



## hatman (Aug 9, 2006)

GREAT!  I think Erik wins.  I especially like the Option Bacon.  HA HA!


----------



## Todd Bardoni (Aug 10, 2006)

> MrExcel MVPs are members who have proven to be polite...



I guess I'm outta luck then...


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.puremis.net/excel/MastersText/text_Tracy.shtml

I just happened to be looking through *VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel* and the above picture is included in an employee userform on page 175 above Cort Chilldon-Hoff and John Doe.


----------



## starl (Aug 11, 2006)

ok - NOW I'm being stalked!!!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

_I solemnly swear that I am up to no good._ 

Depending on browser and screen size, you may have to click on the "enlarge image" button 
[looks like a sunset with outward-pointing arrows on the corners] to see a legible image.


----------



## hatman (Aug 14, 2006)

[quote
Depending on browser and screen size, you may have to click on the "enlarge image" button 
[looks like a sunset with outward-pointing arrows on the corners] to see a legible image.[/quote]

Or for those of use who work on systems that conatin sensitive government material, we instead get to see a great big screen that indicates the firewall won't allow content from sites containing the keywords personal Backup and Storage.  (grumble grumble... yet another ticky mark under my name on Big Brother's Big Bad List... )


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

...patience young grasshopper... wizard Katcher should be along soon enough...


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 14, 2006)

> _I solemnly swear that I am up to no good._



Talk about doing that the hard way rather than, say, posting the text and saying "I sent this to Barry." 

Incidentally, I have a shirt that says that ("I solemnly swear...").



> Depending on browser and screen size, you may have to click on the "enlarge image" button
> [looks like a sunset with outward-pointing arrows on the corners] to see a legible image.



In Firefox it's just a little magnifying glass. No "sunsets" here


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

> Talk about doing that the hard way rather than, say, posting the text and saying "I sent this to Barry."
> -von pookie



After all the work he did, my fellow mischief maker deserved a _proper_ introduction. :wink: Now if I only had a _Marauder's Map_ I could see what's taking him so long to show up...


----------



## Barry Katcher (Aug 14, 2006)

O.K., bouys and gulls:

Mischief managed.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 14, 2006)

Barry

You're a naughty fellow


----------



## starl (Aug 14, 2006)

Potter nerds.

anyway - OMG! that looks great. I just wish I looked like that *lol*
gives me a goal - 50's hottie - I like that!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

My public <font face=Courier New size=+1 color=blue style="background: url(http://www.balloondoggies.com/vonpookie/misc/sparkle.gif)">thanks</font> to Barry for his help in proving you're a hottie!   

And, for the record, I'm the Potter nerd; but the "up to no good...mischief managed" seemed so appropriate for our little shenanigan that I talked Barry into it.  

_Hmmm, where do you suppose I can get Barry a pic of Pookie to play with? And would Barry be willing to do an encore?…hmmm..._


----------



## Von Pookie (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeeeeah...no one wants to see that, Greg. Not even me.

(and you're *a* Potter nerd, not *the*  )


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 14, 2006)

> ...(and you're *a* Potter nerd, not *the*  )
> -v.pookie



 That is *so* true... I used to think that I was a pretty good Potter fan.  Then when _Phoenix_ came out, the B&N in our neighborhood had a _Harry Potter_ trivia contest.  I got humbled in a real hurry. Some *real* nerds put me in my place.


----------



## hatman (Aug 14, 2006)

> I got humbled in a real hurry. Some *real* nerds put me in my place.



And they were probably 8 years old...


----------



## Barry Katcher (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey, guyz & galz.

I didn't realize how hot a "hottie" that Tracy was until I came across these - she must have been the prime pin-up in every soldier and sailor's locker from WWII to Desert Storm.  

Check it out:
http://www.smiledogproductions.com/sample3.htm


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 17, 2006)

ROFLMAO!   Boy, oh boy, I hope Tracy is as amused as I.


----------



## Barry Katcher (Aug 17, 2006)

I most certainly hope so.  By the way - those three small images - Tracy wanted an avatar.


----------



## starl (Aug 17, 2006)

well, guess I'll repost here what I just sent Barry
at first - when I saw the others.. I thought *not*
then I watched them again.. and some didn't seem as weird.
I guess - the original was a bit more like me (the hair) - while these new ones.. blonde? redhead?
but then you watch them again.. and it grows on you.
sort of liking that redhead.. but dang! my gap is really prominent in these pics!


----------

